

How to retire at 30 on $1 million (2010) - tocomment
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/08/how-to-retire-at-30-on-1-million/

======
zeidrich
Running an apartment building with 151 rooms is a business, not retirement.
You have control because you have responsibility. You employ people to manage
this, but they need to make a profit.

The article makes some funny arguments about adding value. You can raise
occupancy from 80% to 95%, you can raise rents, you can cut expenses, you can
hire new management. There is some previous owner who is selling this
apartment building, why is the occupancy only 80% and not 95% now? How do you
expect to raise rents, cut expenses and still have people move in?

And even if you can do that, and hire a new management team, can you really
consider this retirement? Instead that's running a successful business.

Instead of "How to retire at 30 with $1 million" it could be called "How to
purchase a business that may generate a profit by putting 1.3 million of 4.3
million dollars into the down payment."

------
flunteff
This guy is bit thick. Buying a whole index is like buying a piece of economy,
which may sound a bit more plausible for people who don't get it, like this
one. Also shares have a built-in hedge against inflation (not totally true,
but "true enough").

